# USB 3.0 Stick so slow

## Tinitus

Hello,

I have a Transcend Jetflash USB 3.0 USb Stick. On my Gentoo Box I get after the Cache is Full a Write Speed of about 2 M/s. The Cache is on a 8 Gb Machine about 300MB on a 32 GB machine 1.7 GB.

How can I find out where the Problem is?

My Kernel:

uname -a 

```

Linux Serverneu 3.2.5-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 11:30:39 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

```

lsmod | grep usb 

```

usbhid                 19168  0 

usb_storage            37440  1

```

----------

## Tinitus

Hello,

hier some other Info:

```

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8564, idProduct=1000

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: usb 4-1: Product: Mass Storage Device

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: usb 4-1: Manufacturer: JetFlash

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: usb 4-1: SerialNumber: 09021000000000003260745833

Feb 22 21:49:39 localhost kernel: scsi10 : usb-storage 4-1:1.0

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     JetFlash Transcend 32GB   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] 61767680 512-byte logical blocks: (31.6 GB/29.4 GiB)

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sdf:

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] No Caching mode page present

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

Feb 22 21:49:40 localhost kernel: sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

```

dmesg | grep xhci

usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

```

```
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
```

```

xHCI Host Controller

Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.6-gentoo xhci_hcd

Serial Number: 0000:06:00.0

Speed: unknown

Number of Ports: 2

Bandwidth allocated: 0 / 800 (0%)

Total number of interrupt requests: 0

Total number of isochronous requests: 0

USB Version:  3.00

Device Class: 09(hub  )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 03

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 9

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 1d6b

Product Id: 0003

Revision Number:  3.02

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: e0

   MaxPower Needed:   0mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: hub

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 09(hub  ) 

      Sub Class: 00

      Protocol: 00

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 4

         Interval: 256ms
```

```

Mass Storage Device

Manufacturer: JetFlash

Serial Number: 09021000000000003260745833

Speed: unknown

USB Version:  3.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 9

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 8564

Product Id: 1000

Revision Number:  a.00

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 126mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: usb-storage

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 08(stor.) 

      Sub Class: 06

      Protocol: 50

      Number of Endpoints: 2

         Endpoint Address: 02

         Direction: out

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 1024

         Interval: 0ms

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 1024

         Interval: 0ms
```

----------

## gorkypl

What filesystem on this USB disk?

----------

## Tinitus

 *gorkypl wrote:*   

> What filesystem on this USB disk?

 

Hello,

it is fat32. I tried also exfat.

Thanks for replay!

----------

